# Considering studying in Germany



## learnedseeker (Mar 6, 2016)

I am an American looking to study and hopefully become a resident of Europe.

I am considering Germany, France, Belgium, and The Netherlands.

From a students standpoint, they all seem to be reasonably inexpensive, but that's just going off of what I've read online. 

What reasons would you give me so I pick Germany over the others? I know Germany has some good colleges for Computer Science. And honestly, Germany is just badass, but I want your opinions. 

How expensive is it? How hard is it to become a citizen? Do I have to take a language test? How is the job market there? Can someone navigate the country with just english? Get a job with just english?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Most of your questions can be answered with the Google.

Generally, if you're planning to live in a country on a long-term basis, you learn the language.


----------



## learnedseeker (Mar 6, 2016)

Nononymous said:


> Most of your questions can be answered with the Google.
> 
> Generally, if you're planning to live in a country on a long-term basis, you learn the language.


Google just says everything is fine and dandy and cheap.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

learnedseeker said:


> I am an American looking to study and hopefully become a resident of Europe.
> 
> I am considering Germany, France, Belgium, and The Netherlands.
> 
> ...


Germany has a post study work permit that can lead to settlement, I don't know whether any of the other countries mentioned do as well.

If the programme you want to enroll in is taught in German, you definitely need very good German language skills to be accepted, there are specific tests you'd need to pass. Programmes taught in English (in state universities) are oversubscribed, so might be hard to get a place, in private universities, they are expensive.

If you want to naturalise as German, you will need to reside legally in Germany for at least 8 years (time spent under a student permit may or may not be counted at all or not fully), speak the language to a good degree, pass the citizenship test, have a job that you have held for more than 6 months at the time of application and that is not a fixed term contract. As per current rules, you'd also have to renounce your US citizenship.

Whether you will be able to easily live and work with only English language skills depends on the area in Germany, small town or city, etc. The more German you speak, the easier it will get.

Also, remember, Germany just had an influx of 1.1 million people who mostly don't speak German, yet and who are all looking for jobs.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

learnedseeker said:


> Google just says everything is fine and dandy and cheap.


Excellent. Off you go then.

Or dig a little deeper.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

With a little less snark this time.

The whole subject of Americans studying in Germany because it's "free" is having a bit of a moment - there's lots of information out there, some of it superficial, some of it going into the pros and cons. 

There's also plenty of information on studying and working in Germany from official German government sources.

That will cover most of your questions.

As for language, the better your German, the higher your overall chance of success and the more you're likely to enjoy the experience.


----------

